# lspci -> kein Audio device & kein Sound

## malisha

Hey ihr,

ich hab lange gesucht und vieles ausprobiert, aber komme einfach nicht weiter.

Das Problem ist, dass ich an meinem Laptop keinen Sound mehr habe. 

Lspci findet auch kein audio device oder Ähnliches mehr und wenn ich probiere, alsamixer auszuführen, kommt der Fehler:

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
```

Ich weiß, das Problem gibt es ziemlich oft, aber bei mir hilft einfach nichts. 

Hab den Kernel neu kompiliert, einmal mit built-in Kernelmodul (y) und einmal als Modul (m). Obwohl ich alle wichtigen Sachen im Kernel hatte, blieb beides ohne Erfolg.

Ich hab alsa-utils und alsa-lib reemergt, wieder nix, lief aber problemlos durch.

Hab mich dann durch diesen (http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/4585/alsamixer-function-snd-ctl-open-failed-gel-st.html) Thread gewühlt, ist zwar leider schon etwas älter, aber hat auch nicht geklappt.

Benutze den Laptop nicht so oft und vorher, da bin ich mir 100% sicher, hat der Sound geklappt + die Karte wurde von lspci erkannt.

Ist das überhaupt ein Gentoo/Linux-spezifisches Problem? Bin um jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Lg, malishaLast edited by malisha on Wed Dec 23, 2009 10:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

du könntest testweise mal von einer livecd wie knoppix booten und schauen ob dort der sound entweder funktioniert oder zumindestens die soudnkarte von lspci angezeigt wird.

----------

## malisha

Danke für deine Antwort, aber hat sich erledigt.

Hatte den CD-Rom-Laufwerk-Treiber im Kernel vergessen und hab deshalb den Kernel nochmal ganz neu kompiliert, hab dann bei Sound alles als Modul eingebaut.

Dann rebootet und auf einmal gings   :Shocked:  War mir aber sicher, dass ich das schon probiert habe. Egal, hauptsache Problem erledigt  :Smile: 

----------

## malisha

So, muss das Thema leider nochmal eröffnen:

Nachdem es einmal geklappt hat, hab ich aus Versehen den Stromstecker vom Laptop gezogen und dann neu hochgefahren. Es kam wieder der Fehler von vorher beim Booten:

```
Failed to load necessary drivers
```

Hab dann noch 2 mal rebootet, wieder kein Erfolg. Hab das ganze dann mit der Gentoo Live-CD von 2008 und einer Ubuntu Live-CD probiert, die Karte wurde von lspci nicht erkannt und kein Sound.

Hab also gestern Abend den Laptop ausgestellt, heute Morgen wieder hochgefahren und auf einmal ging es, beim Booten kein Fehler und Sound war auch da... Als ich dann zum Test nochmal rebootet habe, ging es wieder. Seltsamerweise werden aber dieselben Module geladen, egal ob nun "wichtige Treiber" geladen werden konnten oder nicht.

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte. Ich boote immer wieder mit dem selben Kernel, da kann es doch nicht am Treiber liegen, oder?

Schonmal Danke für eure Antworten.

----------

## malisha

So,

hab jetzt mal versucht, herauszufinden, wann der Fehler kommt und wann nicht:

Laptop über Nacht aus, Stromkabel auch raus: Fehler

Laptop über Nacht aus, Stromkabel nicht raus: Kein Fehler

Nachdem dann der Fehler nicht mehr kam, hab ich sofort vom gleichen Kernel rebootet, es kam wieder kein Fehler. Dann hab ich den Laptop wieder längere Zeit am Strom gelassen, gebootet, es kam wieder kein Fehler. Hab dann gleich danach von nem anderen Kernel gebootet, schwupps war der Fehler wieder da.

Ich werd daraus einfach nicht schlau und ich hab auch keine Lust, meinen Laptop immer am Strom hängen zu lassen, nur damit der Sound funktioniert. Denn sobald man den Stecker zieht, funktioniert beim nächsten Reboot der Sound nicht mehr   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich hoffe jemand kann sich einen Reim daraus machen und mir helfen  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

Hallo

A) Du verwendest ein Dualbootsystem mit Windows, dann fährt Windows beim Herunterfahren die Soundkarte in den Energiesparmodus und nach einem Softreboot kann Linux den Status des Gerätes nicht feststellen und benutzt es nicht.

B) Deine Laptopenergiespareinstellungen im Akkubetrieb fahren den Soundchip in den Energiesparmodus. In diesem Falle im BIOS den Energiesparmodus für Sound ausschalten wenn das BIOS diese Einstellung bietet.

Sollte das BIOS diese Einstellung nicht bieten (viele nicht linuxtaugliche ASUS) hilft leider nur das Gerät aus und wieder einzuschalten. Wenn du Glück hast hilft ein BIOS-Update weiter, die im BIOS abgelegten "Energiespartabellen" sind bei vielen Herstellern fehlerhaft. Windows selbst verwendet diese Tabellen nicht sondern nur die Werte die der Laptophersteller in seinen "closed source" Treibern integriert hat daher ist es nicht von den fehlerhaften ACPI-Tabellen im BIOS betroffen. Du hast leider von einem schlechten Hersteller ein Gerät.

----------

## malisha

Erstmal danke, dass du geantwortet hast  :Smile: 

Also, Möglichkeit A kann ich schonmal ausschließen, hab kein Dualbootsystem mit Windows.

Zu Möglichkeit B:

Mein BIOS bietet keine Einstellung für Energiesparmodus für Sound oder Ähnliches, ist ein Laptop von Acer und das BIOS ist wirklich ziemlich alt... BIOS-Update würde ich als letzte Möglichkeit machen, kann schon ziemlich viel kaputt machen. 

Deine Erklärung klingt logisch, seltsamerweise ging es aber vorher 1½ Jahre gut und das kann ich mir nicht erklären. Dann müsste ich das Problem doch schon die ganze Zeit haben, oder?

----------

## UTgamer

 *malisha wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Deine Erklärung klingt logisch, seltsamerweise ging es aber vorher 1½ Jahre gut und das kann ich mir nicht erklären. Dann müsste ich das Problem doch schon die ganze Zeit haben, oder?

 

Ja das Problem hätte die ganze Zeit da sein müssen, außer in Kernel-Treibern (Alsa, ...) ist es mal zu einem Update gekommen welches jetzt auf ACPI-Tabellen eines anderen Laptopherstellers optimiert wurde und früher mal genau auf die vorhandenen Tabellen richtig reagierte. Der Kernel hat leider noch seine Probleme mit falschen und ungepflegten Tabellen. Ältere Kernel können da Wunder bewirken sind aber meist mit dem neueren Udev inkompatibel (Kernel vor 2.6.29 arbeiten nicht sauber mit dem neuen Udev).

----------

## malisha

Okay, dann werde ich es mal mit einem BIOS-Update versuchen und dann schreiben, ob es funktioniert hat. 

Weitere Lösungsvorschläge sind aber immer willkommen  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. hilft es einen blick in http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

bzw. aktuellere version (findest du im kernel)

da kann man optionen setzen die evtl. auch für deine soundkarte/notebookmodell hilfreich sind

----------

## firefly

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> evtl. hilft es einen blick in http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt
> 
> bzw. aktuellere version (findest du im kernel)
> 
> da kann man optionen setzen die evtl. auch für deine soundkarte/notebookmodell hilfreich sind

 

hilft nicht viel, wenn die soundkarte nicht mal mehr in der ausgabe von lspci auftaucht, sprich vom kernel nicht mal mehr als pci gerät erkannt wird

----------

